
Skype launches integrated code editor for remote technical job interviews - marijnz
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/skype-launches-integrated-code-editor-remote-technical-job-interviews/
======
rajeshmr
Isn't this old news ?

~~~
marijnz
About 1/2 weeks, so I guess so, I didn't see it yet and found it interesting
;)

~~~
rajeshmr
Yeah this is indeed interesting! I think a platform like hackerrank isn't the
solution to tech interviews. Nor is whiteboard demonstration a solution. It's
somewhere in between, and Skypes integrated code editor seems like a good fit
for tech interviews - it takes into account the human factors. :)

